
Transmit 5 - lorenz_li
https://panic.com/transmit/
======
rvanmil
Fantastic app, instabuy. I'm really happy to see these kinds of native Mac
apps being successful for so long. They're a breath of fresh air amidst all
the Electron crap lately.

~~~
Outofthebot
Agreed. I get that it's easier to build a singular cross platform app using a
JS framework, but the decrease in quality from a well done native app really
shows. I'm looking at you Spotify, todoist, Slack and others

~~~
cstrat
Atom, Discord, Etcher are all Electron apps (I am pretty sure?) and I think
they work great.

~~~
radusw
Atom doesn't handle large files very well and it hangs a lot. Sublime ftw

------
drcongo
I'm buying this just for it not being a monthly subscription.

~~~
amazingman
I don't understand the allergy that so many developers have (in my experience)
to subscription software. Software is never finished, golden master style
distribution ends up orphaning huge swaths of customers across major updates,
and most of the cost of software maintenance is continuous. Continuous income
via subscription services goes a long way toward solving these issues.

~~~
whorleater
Because it strips away your right to "own" software. Transmit 4 still works,
and I can choose to pay for an upgrade if I wanted to. Transmit 5 is faster,
nicer looking, and has more features, but I don't suddenly lose access to
Transmit 4 by not upgrading. Charge me and upgrade fee and make versions,
don't do a subscription.

~~~
sushisource
Generally speaking subscription software that isn't SaaS doesn't lock you out
when it's over. It just locks you out of updates.

~~~
zippergz
Not true of two big (and expensive) ones I use: Adobe and Autocad. I used to
upgrade every couple of versions. This has ended up costing me way more. But I
still pay it because I need the software. So I guess they win...

~~~
Consultant32452
Another way to look at it is that they were going to raise the cost anyways,
at least now you get updates when they're production ready instead of every
two years.

~~~
scott_karana
Bug fixes always came out immediately for "major version" standalone license
software.

There's 0 technical correlation between update delivery model and billing
model.

~~~
Consultant32452
But we're not just talking about bug fixes, we're talking about "major
version" releases also.

~~~
scott_karana
Buying a product once and expecting subsequent updates is greedy, and I didn't
see anyone suggesting that.

I don't think that really applies to the thread here, honestly. :/

~~~
Consultant32452
This is the post I originally responded to:

>I used to upgrade every couple of versions. This has ended up costing me way
more. But I still pay it because I need the software. So I guess they win...

So my post makes perfect sense. They were going to raise the price on you
anyways, so you were going to pay more either way. With the new pricing model
you're paying more and getting versions you might have otherwise missed.

------
Osmium
Congratulations Panic :)

One of my favorite Mac app companies (along with The Omni Group and, more
recently, Affinity). I always know I'll be paying for quality, polished
software with Panic, and I've been looking forward to this Transmit update.

------
sergiotapia
Their entire interface and UX persona reminds me of better times when
skeuomorphic design reigned supreme. Now all we get is boring flat with single
color highlights. Transmit 5 looks fantastic!

~~~
mortenjorck
The funny thing is, there was never anything strictly skeuomorphic about the
old versions of Transmit either - Panic has just always had an engaging
approach to UI design, independent of trends.

------
mikepurvis
Stick around at the top of the page so you don't miss out on the gratuitous
rotating 3D truck of awesomeness.

~~~
rwparmenter
Took a peak into the source, apparently they thought writing 30,000 lines of
code was worth it for a 3D spinning truck.

~~~
clentaminator
Took a look into the source of the OS that I'm reading the Panic web page on.
Absolutely disgusting that there's over 1.5M lines of code _in the kernel
alone_. This is the kind of software bloat that is the death of our industry.

------
blacksmith_tb
Transmit has always been slick, but it seems like Cyberduck[1] might have
stolen a fair chunk of their clientele? I find it pretty useful on macOS
(and/or things like yafc and ncftp on Linux).

1: [https://cyberduck.io/](https://cyberduck.io/)

~~~
wukerplank
Cyberduck is not bad if you don't use SFTP too often. But Transmit is way
superior in terms of protocols and speed. Definitely worth the money.

~~~
vetinari
What's wrong with Cyberduck's SFTP support? I've been using it for a few years
already and never had a problem.

~~~
wukerplank
There is nothing wrong with it. But for me it still crashes too often and as I
said: Transmit is a lot faster if you have to transfer a large amount of
files.

------
nathancahill
Used it when I switched from Fetch[0] back in the day when PHP code was
deployed with FTP. Great client, definitely the most "native" feeling FTP app
I've used. Now I mostly use it for S3, which is very well supported.

[0]: Throwback [http://vintagemacmuseum.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/05/Fetch...](http://vintagemacmuseum.com/wp-
content/uploads/2010/05/Fetch.png)

~~~
athenot
I was surprised to see Fetch is still around:

"Originally developed at Dartmouth, this product is now sold by
FetchSoftworks."

[https://fetchsoftworks.com](https://fetchsoftworks.com)

[http://tech.dartmouth.edu/its/services-support/help-
yourself...](http://tech.dartmouth.edu/its/services-support/help-
yourself/knowledge-base/fetch-ftp-software-macintosh#)

------
ivanhoe
Funny how much git changed how we do things. Transmit was one of the apps that
I've always had opened on my laptop, and now haven't touched it at all for
more than a year.

~~~
bdcravens
I primarily use it for S3, not FTP (though these days I find myself going to
the AWS CLI more and more)

------
aezell
I haven't used Transmit in a while as I don't have a need for it, but when I
did it was a great client.

The Panic app I miss most is Unison. Well, miss in the sense of miss it
getting updated. It's still available.

Years ago, Unison and a fat Giganews subscription were fantastic ways to
discover music.

~~~
SyneRyder
The Panic app I really miss is Audion. The Winamp-alike app that very nearly
got bought by Apple to be rebadged as a little music player called 'iTunes'...

[https://panic.com/extras/audionstory/](https://panic.com/extras/audionstory/)

~~~
detaro
When was this retired? (from a quick skim, the article doesn't seem to mention
clear dates)

~~~
SyneRyder
Wikipedia claims it was retired in November 2004:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audion_(software)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audion_\(software\))

I've got an old PPC G3 Pismo laptop, and when I fire it up I always run Audion
to play some music while typing. Loved the skins, I kinda wish the "Delicious
Generation" of Mac interfaces would make a comeback. I think this was the
default Audion UI:

[http://d2.alternativeto.net/dist/s/841d171f-38f4-4c73-b5be-f...](http://d2.alternativeto.net/dist/s/841d171f-38f4-4c73-b5be-
feac22367cda_2_full.jpg?format=jpg&width=1600&height=1600&mode=min&upscale=false)

------
dangayle
What timing! I was just telling my coworker this morning that Transmit was the
best money I ever spent on tools I use for web development. I've been using
Transmit for a long, long time and I still feel like I haven't fully utilized
it.

Instabuy for me.

~~~
copperx
Curious, what do you use it for?

------
Exuma
I've been a fan all the way since the beginning... I'll buy this even though I
don't even use FTP and whatnot much anymore. Just for the extreme value this
app gave me many years ago when I was getting started.

------
atYevP
Yev from Backblaze here -> good news! Backblaze B2 as a destination ;)

~~~
kup0
Very glad to see this :D

------
dmix
They also launched a new sync service which automatically encrypts your files
clientside: [https://panic.com/sync/](https://panic.com/sync/)

It's great to see encryption is becoming standard practice with new services.

~~~
LeoPanthera
It's not new, it's been around for a long time in Coda and Transmit for iOS.

------
deanclatworthy
> And yes, Transmit still handles the classics — FTP, SFTP, WebDAV, and S3 —
> better than any. We make complex services drag-and-drop simple.

I love Transmit, but S3 has been broken for a long long time on Transmit 4
[1]. Is it now fixed in 5?

[1]
[https://twitter.com/derscuro/status/525570239120285697?lang=...](https://twitter.com/derscuro/status/525570239120285697?lang=de)
(There are earlier references to this issue than this).

~~~
bdcravens
Can't speak to this feature, but appears features usable in latest s3 API are
working that weren't in v4.

~~~
deanclatworthy
I couldn't perform _any_ operations on S3 buckets due to this issue. If you
are going to be in the business of building a client on top of a third-party
API with no defined long-term protocol or RFC, you should be in the business
of providing ongoing support for it too.

Transmit spent so long developing v5 and didn't provide this (important)
update to any v4 users even when it was present for around 2-3 years.

Let's hope they provide better support, for all the other new services they
have added, going forward.

~~~
jsmeaton
S3 works fine for me in Transmit 4. S3 is basically all I use Transmit for. Is
there a particular use case that is broken for?

~~~
nicky0
It depends on the bucket location. Some work fine but others do not.

------
pier25
Finally.

I've been using Transmit for 10 years and had already moved to Forklift since
the Transmit 4 engine was so slow.

Transmit 5 looks awesome and I only miss access to Google Cloud Storage which
surprisingly only Cyberduck supports.

~~~
kasperset
While not native but I believe there is a way to access Google Cloud storage
with Transmit. Read:
[https://cloud.google.com/storage/docs/interoperability](https://cloud.google.com/storage/docs/interoperability)

------
bleomycin
I didn't see any mention of segmented download support via sftp? This is
something lftp and smartftp support but very few other clients do.

------
bdcravens
Looks like it's no longer on App Store (not surprising or disappointing,
though it was convenient when I moved to a new machine)

~~~
breadmaster
This app store thing just burned me pretty bad when I cleared my machine and
did not back up Airmail 2. When I went back to install it, It was no longer on
the app store and I was informed that there was no way to get it again unless
I paid for Airmail 3.

This is where just having a license key and a dmg somewhere is preferable.

~~~
bdcravens
Transmit v4 still is in my list of Purchased apps, and appears installable.

------
breadmaster
Always worth the money I've spent for a Panic app. Coda 2 got me through my
previous gig as a web dev.

------
favorited
Pretty awesome that they've been building the "same" app for 20 years – since
MacOS 9!

------
danpalmer
I love Transmit, and version 4 served me well, but I've used it less and less
over the years to the point where I don't think I'm the target market, as a
web developer, anymore. I wish I had a reason to use this, but I can't find
one.

~~~
copperx
I agree; however, it's invaluable if you use S3 or the like to manually backup
files you never want to lose. Arq, for example, works great to backup your
entire computer/server, but I like have a manually curated backup.

------
gabrielcsapo
The mac application company, they are the reason I started programming!

------
smacktoward
I wish there was a universal file-transfer app like this on Windows & Linux.
The best cross-platform solution I know of is FileZilla, and even that (1)
only does FTP/SFTP, leaving out S3 and all the other services and (2) features
some utterly baffling design decisions (ahem: [https://trac.filezilla-
project.org/ticket/2914](https://trac.filezilla-project.org/ticket/2914)) that
make it more or less unusable for serious work.

Sigh.

~~~
copperx
What about Cyberduck?

~~~
LeoPanthera
Seconding Cyberduck. Great on Windows and Mac.

------
aidos
When I moved to a Mac (2004/5) Transmit was one of the first bits of software
I purchased. It was a bit of a revelation to discover that software could be
so lovely- it really added to the joy of using a new machine.

Having said that, nothing was ever as fast as LeechFTP I used on Windows
[[http://www.leechftp.de](http://www.leechftp.de)]. That thing was magic - no
ftp client has ever felt so fast.

------
terinjokes
This says it supports "Amazon S3". Does anyone know if they allow you to
configure the endpoint, and thus use an S3 compatible store[0]?

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_S3#S3_API_and_competing...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_S3#S3_API_and_competing_services)

~~~
33degrees
On transmit 4 you can configure the server you're connecting to, so I would
think it would work

~~~
terinjokes
Awesome, I didn't know it worked in Transmit 4 either. I'd been burned by
trying out Commander One and Forklift where it doesn't work.

Based on your comment I downloaded the trial and confirms it works (only with
TLS) for the Minio instance I have running.

------
bdcravens
Glad to see them offer more cloud options (in addition to s3: Google, Dropbox,
etc). While perhaps Transmit is "prettier", in recent years there have been
many more complete offerings from their competitors.

Looks like they've made some S3 enhancements (which is my primary use). I hope
they updated with support for KMS-encrypted files.

~~~
bdcravens
Yep, it opens KMS-encrypted files without an issue :-)

------
acomjean
I've use transmit for over 10 years.. (Yikes). Was just wondering if this was
going to get an upgrade.

Same price new/upgrade. Its been 7 years since they've upgraded the previous
version so thats fair. I like the "Sync folders" feature quite a bit.

They started making games, and was wondering if thats where the company was
headed..

~~~
copperx
Does the "sync folders" feature support checksumming? Basic file integrity
checks would be nice.

------
nbrempel
I'm always impressed with Panic's software. I'm sure this won't be any
different!

------
pwenzel
I bought Transmit 3 in 2006, and upgraded to Transmit 4 in 2010. It's always
been a shining example of extremely well supported, well designed Mac
software.

I'm cool paying $35 for Transmit 5.

------
rangibaby
I bought Transmit 4 in 2011-ish and was happy with it. The major missing
feature (IMO) was segmented downloading. I switched to lftp and never looked
back.

------
nodesocket
Can I backup my macOS Time Machine to Google Cloud Storage using Transmit? I'd
like to store my Time Machine backups offsite just incase.

~~~
skinnymuch
Arq seems to be the app most people wildly endorse on Mac for backups like
that.

~~~
copperx
Arq forces your files into their own proprietary (although open) containers,
which are always encrypted. Being paranoid is nice and all, but it makes it
impossible to log in into your cloud storage provider and browse your files or
share a public link to one of your files.

Arq is atrocious for backups, but that doesn't seem to be its main use case.

------
_Codemonkeyism
We use mostly Forklift here for uploads/downloads, the two pane view is a
favorite of mine since Norton Commander.

------
wooptoo
The remote-remote feature is great! Does any other client have such a thing? I
basically need Google drive -> ftp.

------
jshelly
Any way to add SMB? I don't see it in the list of options and I need to copy
files to a Windows server.

~~~
copperx
Isn't SMB natively supported by OS X?

~~~
jshelly
It is, but its a PIA and I'd like to use the mirror function

~~~
copperx
It is a PIA, but you can still mount the SMB share, open it in Transmit, and
sync.

------
overcast
FINALLY. So frustrating having to wait all of this time. I couldn't get a
definitive answer from them on whether a Trasmit 4 license purchased at
present, would be eligible for a Transmit 5 upgrade.

~~~
apetresc
It's spelled out clearly on the order page – there's no special upgrade
pricing, unless you bought v4 on or before June 1st, 2017, in which case it's
free.

~~~
nicky0
Do you mean on or after?

~~~
apetresc
Whoops, yes, meant "on or after".

------
DavideNL
<just kidding...>

What a surprise it's not a monthly subscription!

</kidding>

